# 1979 Chevy C10 - Top Post battery hooked up backwards.



## SaveNelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey fellas. Not very proud at this moment. OR feeling very smart, just one of those days... I got myself a decent little 79 C10, and went to replace the battery this morning for some colder cranking amps for the upcoming winter. 

Problem:
- Batter connected to reverse posts
- Arced on from the positive to the battery wire when hooked up.
- THEN my buddy tried to start her from inside.. but when the key was turned into position, nothing happened. he said no lights came on, no blower, no POWER.
I've ripped apart the fuse box by the drivers legs, none seem to be injured, but there are a few round ones that I cant tell because they are metal..

I'm about to get her towed in, and inspected.. but almost cant afford the cost of it.

Any advice? Thanks guy.


----------



## SaveNelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Any way to tell if those 552 12V wagner cylinder's are fried? I feel like should be concerned about the alternator too... starter too? I feel VERY stupid right now. They were both Eliminator Batteries, but the top posts on them were in the opposite spots, and wet overflow coming out opposite sides...


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi SaveNelly


Aside from fuses that are inside the box, the round metal type barrels you see are most likely the flasher relays. Reversing the polarity will automatically damage electronics beyond repair, but that is why the fuses are there to act as a fail safe. If you didn't see smoke coming from the interior or the engine compartment chances are that damage was contained by the circuit fuses. Reversing the polarity on the alternator doesn't really matter because the alternator gives AC voltage before it goes through the diodes to be rectified. Reverse polarity on a starter on the other hand will try make it spin backwards. Since the bendix will only engage the flywheel in one direction, chances are that the starter solenoid may have overheated a bit. Hook up the battery to the car and fire it up turn every accessory on and see if everything is in working order, if everything checks out and runs Ok you saved yourself a trip to the garage. 


post back your findings.


----------



## SaveNelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Octane!
I've hooked the battery up properly now. Nothing seems to happen I dont have any electronic action when I go to turn the truck over... I have checked the fuses, but they all seem to be the auxillary system fuses.
Is there a main one? I'm going to try to boost it, from another batter to see if maybe I fried the new one i put in.

Where would I begin?

THANK you so much for replying.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Go to the starter and look for any burned out fusible links, test the links for continuity if any are burned out replace with the appropriate rating. Keep in mind that when you turn the key on power to the fuse box comes from the starter connections, so be on the look out for any burned out wires in that area.



post back your findings.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

yup guarantee he burned up all his fusible links 
SaveNelly
down at the start you got the main battery wire and with that wire are about 3 small gauge wires ... sometimes when they blow you can see a burned spot sometimes you got to feel them to find which ones are blown


----------



## SaveNelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Mornin guys,
I've taken a look for the fusible links.
And from what I can see, I have + lines running from what would be the + post, those wires have spots for actual fuses. Those fuses inside the lines are good, not broken. I'm wondering if there are any other fusible links.

The only way I can see those links saving my butt is if they are on the - (negative) line from the battery.
>?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On C10's there are usually 2 fusible links , one to the solenoid of the starter ,the other to the battery main cable. With a test light probe the main wire to the solenoid bolt. Is there power going in ? Take a test light again and probe the starer solenoid wire. On the solenoid its marked "S" on it , have someone turn the key to crank the engine. Does the test light go on/off as you cycle the key ? The starter solenoid is connected to the body of the starter with a shunt. The shunt is a metal strip of copper connecting the windings to energize the solenoid as you turn the key, use the test light again and probe for power. If no power is present on the shunt then the starter is gone. 



post back your findings.


----------



## SaveNelly (Oct 5, 2010)

I had power. replaced the links, and voila. She's runnin. Now I've got to tackle the radio, Tomorrow's project. 

THANKS OCTANEMAN


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Good job ! :4-clap:


----------

